# BVK rods question



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m looking at possibly picking up a BVK 8wt from a fellow forum member. I know they are fairly lightweight and I have read they pair best with lighter reels. It will be going on my Redington Grande 8wt. It’s not the lightest (6.7oz) or most compact reel so I’m curious how it will match. Anybody have experience/input? Or want to sell me something better? haha Thanks in advance.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

6.7oz seems pretty light for most 8 wt reels. Then again, backing can add a surprising amount of weight so if it holds a lot that might change things a bit. Still, rod/reel balance is such an individual thing that I'd think you'd try the reel you have (if you like it) before downsizing.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

True. It's not super heavy, just maybe a little bulkier than some other reels. Definitely wouldn't downsize as I love the reel. Always different buying something sight unseen. Seems to have great reviews though.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have an 8WT BVK. I haven't had any issues with a Lamson Guru 3.5 (5.59 oz), Lamson Speedster 3.5 (5.70 oz), or Hatch Finatic 7 plus Gen 1 (8.60 oz) with this rod. BTW you should try throwing the SA Amplitude MPX in 8 wt on it, I have been so happy with this setup! 

The only way I am going to upgrade is getting a Scott Meridian maybe a Scott Tidal for the right price.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Great casting rod for the money. They can be a little fragile though.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

freeclimber said:


> I have an 8WT BVK. I haven't had any issues with a Lamson Guru 3.5 (5.59 oz), Lamson Speedster 3.5 (5.70 oz), or Hatch Finatic 7 plus Gen 1 (8.60 oz) with this rod. BTW you should try throwing the SA Amplitude MPX in 8 wt on it, I have been so happy with this setup!
> 
> The only way I am going to upgrade is getting a Scott Meridian maybe a Scott Tidal for the right price.


Awesome. I will check that line out. About time for new line anyways.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a BVK 6 wt. and 8 wt. and love them. BVK reels on both.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It will be fine with that reel.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Barbs_deep said:


> Great casting rod for the money. They can be a little fragile though.


From what I've heard...the B in BVK stands for "Break"...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

crboggs said:


> From what I've heard...the B in BVK stands for "Break"...


They must be hit or miss, never had an issue with mine. I have caught up to a 34" red on it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My buddy has one in an 8wt, and it's a sweet throwing rod. We've never put any monsters on it, but I imagine it should be fine as long as you don't high-stick a big fish or compromise it by slapping it with a heavy fly.

At the end of the day all rods can break (usually due to user error at some point), and I'd rather break a TFO than most other brands. I wouldn't hesitate at all to fish the BVK, personally, especially in an 8wt.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

I broke my BVK 9 wt. I’m going to say it was totally user error, had a huge school of busting fish right in front of me and brought a Striper to the shore and tried to lift it with the rod when I should have grabbed it. Tip section snapped. I didn’t have a spare with me, so i jammed the sections together and caught two more fish. I had not sent in the card for the rod. I called TFO and the woman who answered said in a sweet Texas twang, oh you just go ahead and send that thing in honey and we’ll fix it for you. The charge was $35 and I had a new section so I could fish my Barry V. “Lefty” Kreh again. 

This fall I put out some rods and invited a couple of my friends to try them out. The reaction to the BVK was “holy crap, this thing is a rocket!” They were both completely impressed, one had Cabela setups that he was used to, the other had an older Sage. BVK for me all the way.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I just picked up a 7wt and threw a sage 2280 on it. It balances great and casts well with SA mastery redfish. Those 2200 reels are discontinued and you can get them on eBay for $100 new. They are great reels for the money.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a 6wt and 12 wt BVK's and both have served me well.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Squashed a couple of snake guides the first couple days I had my 8 wt. Talked to the same lady at TFO, certain that the warranty wouldn’t cover that, she said, “Honey, don’t worry about it, send it on in.”

5,7,&8 for me, only break was in my garage door. 

Just bought another TFO - an Axiom-in 5wt.


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

The BVK has always done well in Yellowstone Angler 8wt shootouts. 

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/g...tout-g-loomis-asquith-best-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

Back to the original question about the reel on the BVK - I've used 3 different reels on my 8# BVK including a Nautilus FWX (4.1 oz), Ross Evo LT (4.8 oz), and a Cheeky Mojo (7.35 oz). I guess the rod isn't that picky because all worked well together. On our last trip to the Bahamas, my wife used a BVK paired with a Ross CLA (7.3 oz) and loved it, so I think you're in safe territory with a 6.7 oz reel


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MichaelC59 said:


> The BVK has always done well in Yellowstone Angler 8wt shootouts.


All of the rods they are trying to sell do well in their "shoot out".

Elevating the BVK gives them a mid priced rod they can recommend amidst the high priced options...


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

crboggs said:


> All of the rods they are trying to sell do well in their "shoot out".
> 
> Elevating the BVK gives them a mid priced rod they can recommend amidst the high priced options...


Maybe all the rods that do well in their “shoot out” they try to sell.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Gervais said:


> Maybe all the rods that do well in their “shoot out” they try to sell.


They're trying to sell bone fish gear to a bunch of trout bums dreaming of trips to the Bahamas.

If you live near and fish in the salt, you already know which rods suit you.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I threw the BVK for several years.... I just got from a member a minty 8wt STS I really like the action so far (lawn casting to get the accuracy)


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally like really light reels and used the bvk reel on my bvk 9 wt. Whatever real you like will work fine on the rod – if you like heavy, then get heavy if you like Light, then get light. 6.7 ounces is certainly right in the middle and wont pose a problem


----------

